# LOST(?) yellow dry bag on Lochsa Memorial Weekend



## ian.garrik (Sep 11, 2011)

3.8 yellow bills bag, full of sleeping related goodies. Made for an unpleasantly wet and cold weekend. 

Me thinks around mile 131, but uncertain. We'll call it lost to grant the benefit of doubt.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Headed down tonight, camping at Wilderness Gateway. I'll keep my eyes and ears open and also ask the campground host for you.

Some raft guides from Missoula found one of my throwbags in an eddy on the Lochsa last summer; I owe karma.


----------



## ian.garrik (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks much. You should have a fine level this weekend.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Sorry, no word from Keith, the new host. 
I didn't see it, either.


It's likely now floating toward Lewiston with my daughter's little green kayak paddle. :lol:


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Yellow bag with safety gear, Jet boil, and fuel found on the Lochsa this weekend. Doesn't quite sound like yours?


----------



## ian.garrik (Sep 11, 2011)

No is mine....cheers for the head-up, though. MF flathead pack-in late june????


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

No, but thanks for the invite! Gallatin/Yellowstone 6/23-24 and probably back to the Lochsa the 30th-1st.


----------

